# 2012 Renny 1000



## Bama

I've had it for a few months, but I've been keeping it mostly stock. Up next is a wrap from AMR Graphics. Then snorkels and a rear rack. Having the wheels hydrodipped after a ride next weekend.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Sweet! How do you like the mayhems? Got a set in the garage waiting to be mounted.


----------



## jctgumby

I like those headlights, LoL!!!


----------



## wmredneck

^agreed. Those look wicked!






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## JLOWERY

I think they look alot better than the Zillas do.


----------



## filthyredneck

Love the angel eyes, been looking at a set for my gade :rockn:
Its gonna look bad to the bone after you do the wheels and get the graphics kit on it, I'm also wanting to change my center console and side panels to black so I'll have all black plastics and then go with something gray/silver over the top when I decide to get graphics, I think it'll be one of a kind then.


----------



## JPs300

The red halo's deffinitely look sinister on the renny! - Nice machine man.


----------



## Bama

Thanks guys. The halos came from TricLED. Kind pricey, but the quality is top notch.


I haven't even had a chance to drive it with the tires yet. Should get to take a short ride tomorrow. I haven't looked at snorkeling it yet but for those that have, is it DIY friendly or should I go with a kit?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Please don't tell me that is how you lock that nice bike down.....I could cut that chain within 2.5 seconds and I ain't a thief.....they are faster then me if that tells ya anything lol


----------



## Bama

lilbigtonka said:


> Please don't tell me that is how you lock that nice bike down.....I could cut that chain within 2.5 seconds and I ain't a thief.....they are faster then me if that tells ya anything lol


It doesn't matter how you lock it. If they want it they will get it. Anyone with bolt cutters can cut a chain quick. But that carport is now fully enclosed with a locked door (which they could still cut the lock off of). Im blessed to live in a place where theft doesn't occur very often. Plus it's in full view of my neighbor's house who is home all the time. 

However I do have insurance on it just in case


----------



## JPs300

^ well said. I lock mine up in the garage with a heavy log chain, tied to a metal shelf that always has at least 8 V8 engine blocks sitting on it along with other misc items like transmissions, cylinder heads, etc. - That said, that very same garage has multiple hook-ups to air, various cut-offs, saws, etc sitting there as well as my plasma, oxy/acet torch, welder, etc. 

A thief is a thief. As my dad always told me, "locks only keep out an honest person". - Protect your stuff against everything you can, insure it against everything you can't.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yeah but Atleast if it is out of sight more so the average thief won't see it driving down the road and and be like ok we are getting this one tonight and investigate it before they hit it.....outta sight outta mind......

the wetter the better


----------



## Shrek

Those halo's are sweet.. Nice Gade. What kit are u thinking about from amr?


----------



## Bama

Shrek said:


> Those halo's are sweet.. Nice Gade. What kit are u thinking about from amr?


I ended up ordering the Tribal Flame. I chose a yellow diamondplate background with black and silver flames. Wanted to keep the stock colors bc I am a big fan of black/yellow. I though about a a black background w/ yellow flames but wasnt sure how it would look with the underside of the fenders being solid yellow. Plus the kit still leaves some plastic showing on top so the yellow background will make it blend in. Here's a pic of an XMR with yellow/white.


----------



## Polaris425

Thats gonna look pretty sweet.


----------



## lilbigtonka

yea that will look sweet and i agree bama on going with the yellow


----------



## Bama

Here's the pics of the graphics installed.


----------



## newbie

Lookin good


----------



## Polaris425

That looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Was the install hard on the vinyl if that is what it is


----------



## Bama

lilbigtonka said:


> Was the install hard on the vinyl if that is what it is


It wasn't bad for a first timer. I have a couple small wrinkles, but they aren't very noticeable. Just spray the large vinyls and the plastic down with a little soapy water and you can slide the graphics to get everything lined up. I didnt have a squeege, but my fingers and a roll of tape worked fine 
The vinyl appears to be really tough. Time will tell I suppose. Rims will be taken to be dipped next week.


----------

